# place for listing/looking for animals that need homes



## gr8bluheron (Jan 5, 2012)

I recently started a FB page to try and help animals. I was inspired by a "Lost Dogs of Wisconsin" page that I get posts from. I am a big lover of reptiles , birds and small animals as well so I want to involve all types of animals on this page. It's very new, but if you are on Facebook, please check it out and "like" so you can help me spread the word about reptiles in need.
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Hawk...stern-Wisconsins-Pets/302884886419798?sk=wall


----------



## TaraDodrill (Feb 5, 2012)

Great idea!


----------



## pryncesssc (Feb 27, 2012)

GREAT idea ! i liked your page !!


----------



## Jacob (Feb 27, 2012)

Nice.


----------

